
Sacked by AI, tech worker found humans could do nothing - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/business-it-news/business-intelligence/83323-sacked-by-ai,-tech-worker-found-humans-could-do-nothing.html
======
hackerpacker
I don't see the AI part, just next-level automation/integration and some
invalid input.

When AI has the authority to make screw ups of this nature, it is gonna be
spectacular.

OB AI: I'm sorry Ibrahim, I'm afraid I can't do that.

Plot twist, title gore written by AI.

